

PetFlow gets $10 million - richardburton
http://vator.tv/news/2011-07-06-petflow-gets-10m-for-online-pet-food-shopping

======
pwhermanson
Interesting. Does anyone remember what happened to Pets.com? View my post on
the Top 10 dot-com flops.

